# I have no idea what this is



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

I got the list of everything i need for our first show this weekend, and it says i need a bridget. Someone please enlighten me on what a bridget is haha.


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Breeches + autocorrect?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

mkmurphy81 said:


> Breeches + autocorrect?


This seems reasonable since it also says "shirt with long slives"


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Dear DreamerR, a _Bridget_ is a sort of female ostler who will do all the grooming, snack feeding, tacking up, washing etc for you while you keep your breeches nice and white for your event! ;-)

But I have no idea what a _slive_ is. Anyone?


PS: Did you hear about the dyslexic agnostic insomniac? He lay awake all night wondering if there was a dog.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Sometimes, my mind works on unsolved problems during sleep, such as those baffling _slives_. If a really ocker Aussie talks about _slives_, they mean slaves, as in, "Are you bringing your _slives_ to the barbie this arvo, mate? And don't forget the snaggers, the six-pack and the mozzie spray. Gonna be bonza. There'll be a footy to kick around too."

I was a bit mystified about the _shirt with long slives_, but since they're already bringing a Bridget to do all the dirty work for them so they can keep their breeches spotless, perhaps the _slives_ are mentioned in conjunction with the shirt, and have to be _long_, so they can keep the rider in their white breeches well off the ground until the horse is available to take over this task, further reducing the risk to the spotlessness of the breeches and general attire before the actual event.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Slives seem like a throwback to Elizabethan riding dress. However, polo was a Persian game, far predating the Elizabethan era. They didn't indulge in slives in Persia, preferring the kandus.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Slives just made me think of the Jabberwocky (slithy toves) and now with SueC's description of a Bridget, I am having visions of something steampunk-ish. Should be a fun show, LOL.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Nobody has mentioned yet the racquet for horse grooming. Are the riders supposed to bat the brushes across the hay net?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

knightrider said:


> Nobody has mentioned yet the racquet for horse grooming. Are the riders supposed to bat the brushes across the hay net?


Or the extension cord to recharge pony in between classes?? :think:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you need your:


pitch pipe, to make sure you are whistling in tune
your mounting tape , to get your American Idol posters up on the stall wall
Your extension helmet, for when you head swells up with praise, so your helmet will still fit.


your hose belt, so you can bring the water to the stall
Your grooming racquet, for grooming competitions
your Polo slaves, who will run from wicket to wicket and make you look handy
and, your 'Bridget', who will point to door number one, two or three, and see which idiot picks what.


Don't forget the list.


----------

